
How It’s Made Series: Beats by Dre - aaronbrethorst
https://medium.com/bolt-blog/how-it-s-made-series-beats-by-dre-154aae384b36
======
ljk
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9742794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9742794)

